# Rat forums?



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

as you all know I got two rats yesterday! I was wondering if anyone knew of any on going forums for rats? I absoulty love this one! I just can't seem to find any that are ongoing just really old ones  Anyways, a little update on Pea, she's doing good, She has not met the rats, it will be a while before i'm okay with it but shes just as loveable and cuddley as always so I guess their smell isn't bothering her


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally, I'd keep Penelope & the rats separate. There's no reason for them to meet & it could easily end in someone getting hurt.

http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/ is the forum that my rat-loving friend pointed me towards some time ago. But I think it's one of those that is older & no longer very active. Tons of great information though & still great for research! I think a lot of the rat groups have switched to Facebook groups instead of forums. Soyala_Amaya has a trio of ratty boys & is part of at least one rat FB group, so she might be able to point you in the right direction.  I'll give her a head's up about your post.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

Facebook groups are the best for rats IMHO. Rats Are Awesome and the Rat Fan Club.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Personally, I'd keep Penelope & the rats separate. There's no reason for them to meet & it could easily end in someone getting hurt.
> 
> http://www.fancyratsforum.co.uk/ is the forum that my rat-loving friend pointed me towards some time ago. But I think it's one of those that is older & no longer very active. Tons of great information though & still great for research! I think a lot of the rat groups have switched to Facebook groups instead of forums. Soyala_Amaya has a trio of ratty boys & is part of at least one rat FB group, so she might be able to point you in the right direction.  I'll give her a head's up about your post.


That's what I was thinking. At most they probably will just be in family picture together (not in the same hands). Penelope seems to be scared of every other animal she has met, so she just gets her own cuddle time now which is all she loves haha&& thanks! I've been trying to look and have gotten almost no luck. i did find some on facebook though which is nice.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

Soyala_Amaya said:


> Facebook groups are the best for rats IMHO. Rats Are Awesome and the Rat Fan Club.


I do believe that I am in those right now  thanks!!!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Is GooseMoose still active? I used to love visiting there from time to time. They had a thread for the FN & CN with amazing setups for ratties.


----------



## zombielover3617 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not sure. But when I look up Rat Info the old forums do help. The groups on Facebook are not bad but in some of them there are annoying people who post WAYYY off of topic. But I'm so thankful for this forum for hedgies! It's the best one


----------

